
Kids, please start arguing for creativity's sake - ValentineC
http://www.straitstimes.com/opinion/kids-please-start-arguing-for-creativitys-sake
======
DrScump
Syndicated copy of NYT article:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15626749](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15626749)

